# startx endet mit fehlermeldung: no screens found

## Zapotek

hi!

nun ja, leider will X11 nicht hochfahren hab meines wissens nach, schon ziemlich alles probiert und nun hoffe ich hier auf ein wenig hilfe   :Very Happy: 

Ich versuch das Gentoo System von einer kubuntu LiveCD zu installieren.

kernel bootet wunderbar nur eben X11 macht Schwierigkeiten. Natürlich habe ich schon versucht, die xorg.conf aus dem Kubuntu Live System in 

das gentoo system zu kopieren. leider auch ohne Erfolg.

wenn ich versuche mit folgender xorg.conf file versuche zu starten, bekomme ich diese fehlermeldung:

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-15-generic x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 22 May 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 22 14:56:26 2007

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

hier die xorg.conf die mir der befehl  Xorg -configure schreibt:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync       28-51

        VertRefresh     43-60

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vesa"

        BusID       "ISA"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

hier die xorg.conf file aus dem Kubuntu LiveCD System, wo alles wunderbar funktioniert:

```

# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf(5) manual page.

# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

   # path to defoma fonts

   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "i2c"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "stylus"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"      "stylus"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"      # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "eraser"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"      "eraser"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"      # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "wacom"

   Identifier   "cursor"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/wacom"

   Option      "Type"      "cursor"

   Option      "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"      # Tablet PC ONLY

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Technologies Inc R423 5F57 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)]"

   Driver      "ati"

   BusID      "PCI:5:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   28-51

   VertRefresh   43-60

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "ATI Technologies Inc R423 5F57 [Radeon X800XT (PCIE)]"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

   InputDevice     "stylus"   "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice     "cursor"   "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice     "eraser"   "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection

```

würde mich wirklich freuen wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte   :Very Happy: 

Vielen dank!Last edited by Zapotek on Tue May 22, 2007 3:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tgurr

Schau mal in die /var/log/Xorg.0.log ob du da irgendwo eine genauere Fehlermeldung woran es liegen könnte findest.

----------

## nikaya

```
Section "Monitor" 

        Identifier   "Monitor0" 

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor" 

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

EndSection
```

Es fehlen Einträge für HorizSync und VertRefresh.Versuche es mal mit den Werten von Kubuntu.

```
   HorizSync   28-51 

   VertRefresh   43-60
```

ansonsten im Handbuch vom Monitor mal schauen.

```
ection "Screen"
```

Ist wohl ein typo und soll wohl Section heißen,aber nur um sicher zu gehen.  :Wink:  In der "screen" Sektion sollte auch eine DefaultDepth stehen mit entsprechenden "Modes" Einträgen in den SubSections "Display".Syntax siehe die xorg.conf von Kubuntu.

----------

## Zapotek

danke, hier mal die log:

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-15-generic x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 22 May 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue May 22 14:56:26 2007

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x69ce20

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 9

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) Primary Device is: ISA

(--) Chipset vesa found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] 0   0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IX[B]

        [8] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] 0   0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IX[B]

        [8] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

hoffe, das hilft ein wenig weiter.

edit: aktualisierte xorg.conf, siehe 1. post.

----------

## Zapotek

keiner einen tipp für mich   :Sad: 

----------

## Grizzly

Einiges macht mich doch recht stutzig. Deswegen mal einige Fragen.

Du möchtest doch X11 von Gentoo starten?

Nur bei dir steht immer der Kernel von Ubuntu drin. Sogar in der xorg.0.log:

Die xorg.conf von der Live-CD, wohin hast Du die denn hinkopiert?

----------

## mv

Vielleicht kann der vesa-Treiber bei Dir aus irgendeinem Grund nicht 24-Bit-Tiefe, und bei den anderen Tiefen hast Du keine "Modes" angegeben - möglicherweise hat xorg dafür keine Defaults. Kopiere doch mal die Zeile mit "Modes" für die anderen Tiefen.

----------

## Robmaster

Warum benutzt du den vesa treiber hast doch eine ati

versuch folgendes 

emerge xf86-video-ati  

falls du eine ATI Radeon hast und Treiber von ATI  benutzen möchtest

emerge ati-drivers

jetzt nur noch ein xorgconfig und alles sollte wieder laufen.

In der xorg.conf drauf achten das du ati oder fglrx als Treiber angibst.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *john.doe wrote:*   

> Es fehlen Einträge für HorizSync und VertRefresh.Versuche es mal mit den Werten von Kubuntu.
> 
> 

 

Also laut manpage sind diese Werte wohl Optional und werden durch Standardwerte ersetzt, wenn keine Angaben gemacht sind.

Ich würde wohl erstmal versuchen die höheren Auflösungen aus der Konfiguration rauszunehmen und schauen, ob es vielleicht daran liegt.

----------

## doedel

Hast du mal xorgconfig versucht? Damit mach ich das immer und es gab noch nie Probleme damit.

----------

## Zapotek

hallo, Leute!

schreib diesen post bereits von meinem gentoo System   :Cool: 

Lösung: wie bereits erwähnt, installierte ich gentoo über eine Kubuntu LiveCD, um während der Installation auf das Internet bzw. Handbook zugreifen zu können..

Anscheinend wurde dadurch von "Xorg -configure" eine falsche xorg.conf erstellt. Von Anfang an, war mir der Eintrag "BusID       ISA" sehr suspekt. Da mein System

mit einer ATI X800 über PCIe arbeitet.

Also bootete ich einfach mein Gentoo System und führte Xorg -configure aus. Ergebnis: meine karte wurde endlich als X800XT erkannt und der richtige BUS auch.

Danach gleich die richtigen Auflösungen editiert und startx probiert. Tja, leider wechselte mein Bildschirm mit diesem Befehl in den Standby betrieb und das System war auch nicht mehr

ansprechbar. Danach driver "vesa" durch "radeon" ersetzt, siehe da, startx funktionierte.   :Very Happy: 

gleich darauf KDE installiert.

welchen treiber würdet ihr denn für meine Karte empfehlen? ati, radeon oder fglrx?

auf jeden Fall, vielen dank für eure Hilfe!

mfg.

----------

